
Watching Solidity events using web3.js - raghavdua
https://medium.com/@theMadKing/watching-solidity-events-the-right-way-d3d0a30bdc4d
======
raghavdua
For newbie Ethereum developers. Capturing events being emitted from smart
contracts serves as a core technique for majority of DApp use cases. Unless
you can observe and act upon signals from outside, most applications aren't
possible. This article is therefore a short guide on how to capture contract
events without the hassle of searching for through the docs.

